# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Best hose connectors

## dan76n

Hi all,
I have a real pain in the butt problem with finding some hose fittings that wont come apart. By this I mean the male to female connecting.
I have just bought a basic set of brass from bunnings but still no luck.
what are the best connectors and where do i get them?

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Nylex Gardena plastic or the Neta brass fittings....anything else is a WOFTAM.

----------


## dan76n

The brass ones I got from Bunnings are actually Neta and they dont seem to hold either.

----------


## murray44

I use the cheap ones and never seem to have a problem. Whack a new o-ring every couple of years and all is good.  
At $2 a connector, if I get 3 or 4 years out of them, that suits me.

----------


## cherub65

We use gardena fittings, also find that some tap nuts don't accept fittings well all the time. So stick with same brand for all fittings.

----------


## yozza

I have a huge issue with water pressure and garden fittings, the mains pressure at my house varies between 1200kpa and 1500kpa, so plastic fittings blow off easily, especially if you are using a trigger spray and you shut it off quickly.  I have found the best ones that last the longest are brass fitings, can't remember what brand though, but i do remember they were dear as poison.  Sorry i can't be of more help!!

----------


## dan76n

I have used these before Hoselink Hose Fittings - Home 
I think I got them from kmart 5 years ago but the dogs chewed them and now you can only get them from online.
They actually worked well but I was living in a different suburb so the water pressure was different, plus I dont think I could get it to connect to my pressure cleaner and thats one of my main issues.
Anyone using these now?

----------


## D.M.S

> Hi all,
> I have a real pain in the butt problem with finding some hose fittings that wont come apart. By this I mean the male to female connecting.
> I have just bought a basic set of brass from bunnings but still no luck.
> what are the best connectors and where do i get them?

  I had this same problem.
Mostly because I had to join 2 sections of hose together but it was the good stuff so I wasn't going to buy a whole new hose just for the pleasure of being able to reach all the way down to the back fence.
Tried everything from brass,gardena,nylex even tried every single old one I found in the garage in the end I bought a few connectors and a spray gun from Sam's warehouse and has worked perfectly with no drips at the joins or from the spraygun nor has it spontaneously exploded rendering me soaking wet from head to toe.
The best $10 I ever spent.

----------


## Wombat2

I find that provided you use the same brand throughout there is not usually a problem but the problem I have is the hose itself blows off the fitting - the plastic thread doesn't hold on a hot day and even with the brass fittings they eventually let go - I like the good old fashioned barb and screw up hose clamp - if you can get them

----------


## mike_perth

Ill second the hoselink ones as well as their hoses not cheap but they are great never blow off and easy to join etc. 
Mike

----------


## autogenous

_I have a huge issue with water pressure and garden fittings, the mains pressure at my house varies between 1200kpa and 1500kpa, _ Turn the water meter off by half, cut water usage and drop the pressure by half..

----------


## Fu Manchu

There is only one hose and only one connector. well two connectors but the other is a PITA. 
Hose is the Nylex NTS. It is the ONLY one that doesn't kink and I use them religiously. Get a kink, just rip on the hose and it goes straight  :Smilie:  It won't kink.  
Hose connector, well there are those connectors that you buy that twist together and they connect by locking in and sealing with an 'o' ring. Then they are a pain because you can't use what ever nozzle or hose fitting you want. it has to be used with that system  :Frown:  
So that makes the best the gardena hose connectors. There are ones that work just as normal ones do. They can be used with any 12mm hose. They click on and just twist them and they lock. They won't blow off under pressure. They just won't. Again I use them exclusively and have used them in my nurseries over the years. They look longer than a normal connector. They have a grey dimpled grip spot on the connector and they have a marking at the end which indicates the twist function. The big green shed sells them. 
Brass or plastic makes no difference, the internal design is the same and it is only durablity when run over but the car that makes any difference. Having said that I've had many brass fittings being knackered after being driven over. 
Agreed many are WOFTAM.

----------


## Hosepro

Hi Fu Manchu, would just like to correct your impression of Hoselink hose connectors. They MAY in fact be used with push-on fittings but require this adaptor.  That means that you can mix and match with existing push-on fittings. 
The Hoselink system will work on any 12mm  garden hose - EXCEPT the one you describe, because it has an internal webbing and will not accept Hoselink's fittings.
For those people who have purchased the product in hardware stores in the past I will confirm that it is now only sold online. The product works equally well as the input for Pressure Washers, screwing directly onto Karcher's and requiring the adapter if your pressure washer accepts push-on fittings. Hope this helps.

----------


## Fu Manchu

Yeah but on a building site, you can't fluff about with adaptors  :Frown:  Or your TA leaves it there. OK for the house where you hardly touch the hose anyway  :Smilie:  They are strong and they have also been around for a very long time under one name or another or at least maybe a different colour and I relate that to a different name?  
i have to correct you on the hose I mentioned  :Smilie:  
It doesn't have the webbing inside. I hate that hose, it drops water pressure something cruel and it still kinks :lol: 
The Nylex Eclipes NTS is literally the single only kink free hose for real, not what the packet says. After years in nurseries you get to know what works and use a huge variety of different products.  :Smilie:  The NTS is hollow inside just like anyother hose. The difference is the high content of silicon.

----------

